# I need find any router edge for my base router



## goldwood (Oct 4, 2015)

hi... I have a base router model dremel advanced 963-01 out production.

I need of edge for this base, but i don't know whitch can fit fine...
I think of fit any brand possible and also mod it if similar

thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

goldwood said:


> hi... I have a base router model dremel advanced 963-01 out production.
> 
> I need of edge for this base, but i don't know whitch can fit fine...
> I think of fit any brand possible and also mod it if similar
> ...


you looking for this???...
about 25$ USD....
near as I can tell the guide isn't sold separately...

https://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=335-01#.VhDxd0ZD_4Y


----------



## goldwood (Oct 4, 2015)

no I locking for only edge guide not base, this base is advanced version, and i need use for semi-professional works... I need of fit on a edge guide only.

Also all compatible edge, the problem is I not know the distance among 2 rods. My hole supports rods distance 8,5 centimeters (3,346")


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

goldwood said:


> no I locking for only edge guide not base, this base is advanced version, and i need use for semi-professional works... I need of fit on a edge guide only.


use the picture as a reference and make one...


----------



## goldwood (Oct 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> use the picture as a reference and make one...


you mean I would make do it yourself ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

goldwood said:


> you mean I would make do it yourself ?


correct....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried calling Dremel about this? This PDF file shows all the parts for the edge guide, circle guide, rods and fasteners for the new plunge base. By looking at the pictures you should be able to build the parts if they are not available.


----------



## goldwood (Oct 4, 2015)

this is base not same 963-01, check better... I need of fit on my base a more advanced edge guide . I want fit in a industrial or better built of dremel brand..
And the edge guide of model 335-01 it have a guide that cannot work up to center . If i can know the measure distance among rods of edge guide on commerce, i can attached it on my.. I hope to be more clear..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Goldwood...see my reply in your introduction...I posted an answer in the wrong thread...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You can add a sub base that will hold any edge guide...see crude picture attached...

The rods from the edge guide would be sandwiched between the two bases...the New base could be notched for any distance of the rods.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

The edge guide shown in the attachment could be easily made to fit your router, and the guide would adjust to the center of the bit. Another option would be the MPower base which has adjustments built in so that the center of the rods can be made to suit different routers - you don't give the diameter of rod required. MPower Combination Router Base CRB7-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi! Goldwood, watch this video and see if it can help.
Sid.


----------

